# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 Reference Design Card Final Design Pictured



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Many would be familiar with these pictures of a generic graphics card based on NVIDIA's GF100 GPU which was spotted at this year's CES. A company slide sourced by DonanimHaber reveals the final iteration of NVIDIA's reference design GeForce GTX 480 graphics accelerator, and what it looks like from the outside. A set of slightly more recent pictures showed its cooling assembly from inside. The protruding heat pipes intrigued us as they were inconsistent with the cooling assembly on the card NVIDIA showed off at CES, which we then believed to be the top-end GTX 480 part. The company slide confirms what the cooling assembly looks like when it's all put together. 

The cooler is highly ventilated, with vents all over the cooler's shroud. There are vents on the top, on the sides, apart from the usual obverse fan air intake. To increase its intake, the PCB is further cut to help draw air from the reverse-side of the PCB. The cooler's four large (we reckon 8 mm thick) heat pipes protrude about a centimeter out of the card's periphery, increasing its height by that much. The cooler itself respects the 2-slot thickness limit which is most conventional. A table in the slide also confirms some details we already know: the card has 1536 MB of GDDR5 memory across a 384-bit wide interface. It has a TDP of under 300W, which a recent report reveals to be a hairbreadth under 300W, at 296W. Power is drawn in from an 8-pin and a 6-pin PCI-E power connector. The card is 10.5 inches long, the same length as its reference-design GeForce GTX 280. The card supports 3-way SLI. It will be unveiled on the 26th of March.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

ugggh, so the 300W rumours were true


----------



## Cleorina (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow 300W is that over kill if 2 or 3 way sli..?


----------



## Atom_Anti (Mar 18, 2010)

It says Fastest GPU in the world!!! Really?


----------



## afw (Mar 18, 2010)

We need reviews ... (honest ones) .... 

EDIT: official release in another weeks' time ... and we are seeing pics only now ...and some say there wont be any 480/470 cards in the market till mid april ...


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy shit, 296W TDP? An Radeon HD5970 has a TDP of 294W. And we know that the GTX 480 WON'T outperform the 5970. Nvidia fail?


----------



## locoty (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sure it will be the hottest card of this year, i mean it, hot


----------



## Atom_Anti (Mar 18, 2010)

So what if I would like 3 piece of these into my PC? What kind of Power supply do I need?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Holy shit, 296W TDP? An Radeon HD5970 has a TDP of 294W. And we know that the GTX 480 WON'T outperform the 5970. Nvidia fail?



really? 5970 was that high?

edit: yep you're right. so as far as power and heat go, nvidia has to match the 5970 to make this card worthwhile.


----------



## caleb (Mar 18, 2010)

Atom_Anti said:


> So what if I would like 3 piece of these into my PC? What kind of Power supply do I need?


3x300W on 12v considering efficency is 100%?


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 18, 2010)

Atom_Anti said:


> So what if I would like 3 piece of these into my PC? What kind of Power supply do I need?



Probably 2-3 nuclear power plants and a 1.21 Gigawatt power supply.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

caleb said:


> 3x300W on 12v considering efficency is 100%?



minimum 25A per card (i'd really reccomend 30A), plus power for the rest of your system.


So if you wanted to run two of them in SLI, you're talking either a 65A+ single rail (with relatively low wattage PC), or 3x30A rails (or up) - assuming that you can wire it so one card runs on each rail (with the main rail running CPU and the PCI-E power section of the cards, i'd be worried there on an OC'd system)


----------



## Initialised (Mar 18, 2010)

The nekid one looked like it had 5 direct core contact heat-pipes, I only see 4 here.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Initialised said:


> The nekid one looked like it had 5 direct core contact heat-pipes, I only see 4 here.









The first one from left could be a bending of one of the other pipes.


----------



## Atom_Anti (Mar 18, 2010)

I like overclocking. CPU, GPU's and everything. A 1000W Power Supply will make it? Or should I stick with ATI's GPU?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Btw, imagine a "GTX 495" with each GPU carrying specs of a GTX 470. TDP will be at least over 450W.


----------



## afw (Mar 18, 2010)

Aren't they using the Vapor chamber technology (vapor-x) on these cards ... ?? it seems the best cooling solution out there ... hmm ...


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 18, 2010)

afw said:


> Aren't they using the Vapor chamber technology (vapor-x) on these cards ... ?? it seems the best cooling solution out there ... hmm ...



Definitely looks like HDT.


----------



## afw (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> Definitely looks like HDT.



Yeah ... but why aren't they using the vapor chamber cooling  ??? ... any patent/exclusive-rights issue ... ??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

coming soon: "fermi recalled due to being sued over using HDT/vapor-X technology"


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok so what is that thing that looks like an iron sight sticking out of the plastic for the shroud?

 At the comment from  Mussels Might actually come true lol


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 18, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Ok so what is that thing that looks like an iron sight sticking out of the plastic for the shroud?



If you're talking along the top of the card those are the heatpipes.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> If you're talking along the top of the card those are the heatpipes.



Yeah just the way the light hits the one closest to the SLI bridge makes it look round.


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, 900Watts for the GPU if you go Tri-SLI


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 18, 2010)

iHDT, invisible Heatpipe Direct Touch 


300W, seems like 10mm thick quad heatpipes to go with it. Tri SLI would acutually make a system draw more than a 1Kw, the cards alone considering the inefficiency of the PSU... thats like 1.2kw... I feel for the people in the US who have that horrid 150v power supply. 

I speculate even if nvidia was to price this more than a HD5970 they would still make a loss on the card.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm still getting one.

Was going to do SLI with these, but i guess not.(I'll probably SLI two GTX 470's)


----------



## KainXS (Mar 18, 2010)

if that heatsink can handle a 296, that must be one helluva heatsink, . . . . and a 1.8A fan to boot, god damn

and I can't see overclocking 1 470 to match 1 GTX480


----------



## human_error (Mar 18, 2010)

dear lord that's one hot card, nvidia have really got some problems if their single gpu card outputs as much as ati's dual gpu card. Of course this wouldn't matter if it performed the same, but from leaked benchies it looks to be in 5870 territory, not the 5970...


----------



## KainXS (Mar 18, 2010)

Edit:

I'm just sad because I can think of nothing to justify the power consumption to me.

I thought nvidia had 40nm down but it seems that they didn't learn enough with the GT21X cards to me.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 18, 2010)

One heatpipe goes sideway inside the heatsink. If you have seen an GTX260/280 cooler you will know this.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 18, 2010)

So, there will be no dual gpu card.


----------



## Selene (Mar 18, 2010)

Its said 00watt wich means under 300watts.
But yea its going to use some power, we new that, stop acting like its some thing big.
If your runing SLI on a GT200 or better card you can bet you need a good PSU, the days of 400-500watt PSU are over, if you want the best you have to feed it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

300w doesn't seem that bad for power consumption, the HD5780 was at 212w.  So 88w more for the GTX480 really isn't that terrible...

I'm interested in what the GTX470's power consumption is, as I have a feeling it will be closer to the HD5870 numbers in both power consumption and performance(and hopefully price).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 18, 2010)

3 way sli !?!?!  ya if u want to burn ur house down or cook a meal with ur computer


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm interested in what the GTX470's power consumption is, as I have a feeling it will be closer to the HD4870 numbers in both power consumption and performance(and hopefully price).



GTX 470's is around 225W.


----------



## simlariver (Mar 18, 2010)

157% power consumption of the HD5870 and Nvidia is positioning their card to have a "slight edge" in "most benchmarks and games".

fail fail fail.

With such a high Power consumption, OC will be limited and the board will be way too hot anyway. This is just a generation to skip. I bet ATI will murder the  GTX 4xx series at launch with price-drops and neat-future products announcements. It's about time for HD6000 or HD5890, is it ? lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2010)

mora loop for tri sli?


----------



## jessicafae (Mar 18, 2010)

I know this is a major wish, but I really hope the 5850 drops to $200 and the 5870 to $300.  That or ATI announces something interesting  ... like say .... a process shrink to GlobalFoundaries 32nm SOI along with less heat, higher clocks and cheaper manufacturing costs. maybe....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

jessicafae said:


> I know this is a major wish, but I really hope the 5850 drops to $200 and the 5870 to $300.  That or ATI announces something interesting  ... like say .... a process shrink to GlobalFoundaries 32nm SOI along with less heat, higher clocks and cheaper manufacturing costs. maybe....



it depends on nvidias prices. If Nv have high prices, ATI will just launch a refresh at slightly higher prices than they have now.

If Nv has lower prices, ATI will do a sudden price drop to beat them in sales, and when sales die off they'll release the new refresh at roughly the prices the previous cards were at prior to the drop (like they did with 4870 - dropped from $300 au to $200 au, then the 4890 came out around $300 au)


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

so, they are at the pci-e spec limit of 300w -- right?


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 18, 2010)

Selene said:


> Its said 00watt wich means under 300watts.



If the TDP would actually be reasonable, lets say 248W, they would of written <250W. It's an ancient sales trick. Like when you go buy stuff, the price never ends in full tens or hundreds, but e.g. 99$, cause then they can say: "Get this and that for under 100 bucks!"

I think the estimate of 296W in the article is probably quite accurate. Anyways, it will be between 290-300.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> 300w doesn't seem that bad for power consumption, the HD5780 was at 212w.  So 88w more for the GTX480 really isn't that terrible...



Actually, it's very terrible. And btw, the 5870 has a TDP of 188W, not 212. That would be 108W bigger TDP. But what's more worrying is, that Nvidias single-GPU card produces as much heat as ATIs dual-GPU card. The dual Fermi better have one magical cooler or otherwise it will melt...


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> If the TDP would actually be reasonable, lets say 248W, they would of written <250W. It's an ancient sales trick. Like when you go buy stuff, the price never ends in full tens or hundreds, but e.g. 99$, cause then they can say: "Get this and that for under 100 bucks!"
> 
> I think the estimate of 296W in the article is probably quite accurate. Anyways, it will be between 290-300.



If the board power was 289W, NVIDIA would have written it as "<290W".


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

Im so sick of talkin about fermi, I just wanna see benchies, I dont know why but i have a feeling these cards will perform good, and really good in tessellated DX11 games.


----------



## jessicafae (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it depends on nvidias prices. If Nv have high prices, ATI will just launch a refresh at slightly higher prices than they have now.
> 
> If Nv has lower prices, ATI will do a sudden price drop to beat them in sales, and when sales die off they'll release the new refresh at roughly the prices the previous cards were at prior to the drop (like they did with 4870 - dropped from $300 au to $200 au, then the 4890 came out around $300 au)



you are right, but I was wishing.  Most likely NV prices will be high, ATI will most likely not lower prices on the current 40nm 5xxx series at all since it costs so much to make the chips on TSMC's 40nm process.  I am still hoping for a summer process shrink to GF 32nm for the evergreen family along with lower initial pricing for the refreshed products since they will be SO much cheaper to make (great yields and more chips per wafer).


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im so sick of talkin about fermi, I just wanna see benchies, I dont know why but i have a feeling these cards will perform good, and really good in tessellated DX11 games.



fermi: the fairy everyone talks about but noone has seen


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 18, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> fermi: the fairy everyone talks about but noone has seen


Fermi: The Invisible Pink Unicorn GPU


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a real beast, reminds some HIS coolers cards.

So the next step... What about the dual GPU of them ? 

Will be two GTX 470 or 480 in single PCB ?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

btarunr said:


> If the board power was 289W, NVIDIA would have written it as "<290W".



Power is precisely where expected. I dunno why everyone is so shocked...150% of 5870 transisitors(3 bil vs Cypress' 2.1bil), on the same process, generally means 150% the power consumption...

Now, if performance of 480 is only 15% more than 5870, with 150% transistors, and 150% power consumption, there's a HUGE issue here. If it gets 150% of 5870, or even 140%, pricing wars will ensue. Everyone better cross thier finger that it's the latter, and not the former.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 18, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Looks like a real beast, reminds some HIS coolers cards.
> 
> So the next step... What about the dual GPU of them ?
> 
> Will be two GTX 470 or 480 in single PCB ?


That will be a GTX 460 Dual at best :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

no no, there will be a dual GPU fermi - it just takes two PCI-E slots. Due to the spacing being so limited it will only work on Nvidia chipset boards, of course - and since Nvidia dont make any chipsets these days, you just have to buy a mac while you wait.


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> really? 5970 was that high?
> 
> edit: yep you're right. so as far as power and heat go, nvidia has to match the 5970 to make this card worthwhile.



*whistle* Holy....

I knew that these cards would be hot but I had no idea a single one would be as hot, or hotter, than a 5970. Goddess, I hope whoever plans to run a pair of these has LOTS of cooling and a high tolerance for heat, watercooling, or a good a/c unit since that thing will be brutal to run during the summer under load. 

I do have to admit however that I'm pretty impressed with the HSF for the card if that is the final design. Would be nice if similar ones came out for use on cards like the 8800/9800 GT series since I have a MSI one that I really need to replace the HSF on. Heck, I'd even be curious to see how well that cooler does fitted to a 5870.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

Use 5870 during summer, then GTX480 during winter. I dont understand why they are releasing GTX480 when summer is coming though.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2010)

Woot! We got another 2900XT on our hands! Hot and underpowered!

still waiting on benchies though.. this really looks like ^ though


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 18, 2010)

You silly fanboys! the W in there doesn't stand for watts. No siree, it stands for Wombats! See Nvidia decided their card is just too awesome for its power to be measured in watts, so they invented a new unit called the Wombat.

And btw one [1] Wombat is over 9000!!!11


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweeeeet! MOAR WOMBAT POWAHHH!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

I fail to see how they can cram almost 300 wombats into that chip of theirs. Maybe PhysX did it?


----------



## afw (Mar 18, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> You silly fanboys! the W in there doesn't stand for watts. No siree, it stands for Wombats! See Nvidia decided their card is just too awesome for its power to be measured in watts, so they invented a new unit called the Wombat.
> 
> And btw one [1] Wombat is over 9000!!!11





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweeeeet! MOAR WOMBAT POWAHHH!





Fourstaff said:


> I fail to see how they can cram almost 300 wombats into that chip of theirs. Maybe PhysX did it?



 ....  ....


----------



## dir_d (Mar 18, 2010)

I really dont think there will be a dual GPU until they can do another two revisions of fermi or until 32mn is tapped out.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> You silly fanboys! the W in there doesn't stand for watts. No siree, it stands for Wombats! See Nvidia decided their card is just too awesome for its power to be measured in watts, so they invented a new unit called the Wombat.
> 
> And btw one [1] Wombat is over 9000!!!11



Where's the "w"?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Added a bigger pic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Actually, it's very terrible. And btw, the 5870 has a TDP of 188W, not 212. That would be 108W bigger TDP. But what's more worrying is, that Nvidias single-GPU card produces as much heat as ATIs dual-GPU card. The dual Fermi better have one magical cooler or otherwise it will melt...



No, ATi advertises the HD5870 as having a TDP of 188w, in reality it pulls ~212w under load, if you don't believe me go look at some reviews.

I'm assuming max power draw possible here with the GTX480 of 300w to get an 88w difference, however the article and leaked information actually put it in the 395w range.  And 212w is just the reference design, we have already seen partners release HD5870s that are pulling over 230w.

For those of you that don't like to be bothered to read real reviews:


----------



## AddSub (Mar 18, 2010)

As they say: if you don't like the heat, get out of the kitchen. After all, we are all PC hardware enthusiasts for the most part, aren't we? Things like power draw and such shouldn't really bother anyone, not on this site of all places. If it does, then alternative hobbies like knitting and such might be more fitting for such folks.


----------



## Howard (Mar 18, 2010)

Fastest Gpu To Blow Up In This Year !!!


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> No, ATi advertises the HD5870 as having a TDP of 188w, in reality it pulls ~212w under load, if you don't believe me go look at some reviews.
> 
> I'm assuming max power draw possible here with the GTX480 of 300w to get an 88w difference, however the article and leaked information actually put it in the 395w range.



I was comparing the numbers ATI and Nvidia are giving. Due to that the GTX 480 hasn't been released and reviewed yet, we can't compare the actual power draw, so the only numbers that we actually can compare, is the numbers that ATI and Nvidia are giving and that is: 5870 = 188W and GTX 480 = 290-300W.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> No, ATi advertises the HD5870 as having a TDP of 188w, in reality it pulls ~212w under load, if you don't believe me go look at some reviews.
> 
> I'm assuming max power draw possible here with the GTX480 of 300w to get an 88w difference, however the article and leaked information actually put it in the 395w range.



Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't pull even more power as drivers improve and it can get more power out of the card.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, but maybe that driver that boosts performance in Fermi is the same driver that caused overheating in other cards....Too many possibilities to speculate at this point.


----------



## ivicagmc (Mar 18, 2010)

who put's few of these beasts in computer will need better cooling in the room...DD


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> I was comparing the numbers ATI and Nvidia are giving. Due to that the GTX 480 hasn't been released and reviewed yet, we can't compare the actual power draw, so the only numbers that we actually can compare, is the numbers that ATI and Nvidia are giving and that is: 5870 = 188W and GTX 480 = 290-300W.



Not so, we don't have to go by what numbers ATi gives us, as their cards have actually been release and reviewed.  So screw what ATi marketting said, I'm using the real numbers because they are available.

We don't know nVidia's true numbers yet which is why I use the 300w number because that is the max possible with the power setup the GTX480 has.  8-pin+6-Pin+PCI-e Connector=150w+75w+75w=300w.



erocker said:


> Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't pull even more power as drivers improve and it can get more power out of the card.





cadaveca said:


> yeah, but maybe that driver that boosts performance in Fermi is the same driver that caused overheating in other cards....Too many possibilities to speculate at this point.



I don't think new drivers, with optimizations really increase power usage, just makes the GPU do tasks more efficiently.

And I don't worry about drivers overheating cards, it was a very rare instant that nVidia f'ed with the fan profiles.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Then I'm less inclined to go by the numbers NVIDIA gives me. It could well be 330W in actual testing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Then I'm less inclined to go by the numbers NVIDIA gives me. It could well be 330W in actual testing.



It could be, but that would serioulsy over stress the PCI-e power specs.  Maybe 305w, but I would say that would be the very maximimum, any higher and they would have put two 8-pin connectors on the card.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> No, ATi advertises the HD5870 as having a TDP of 188w, in reality it pulls ~212w under load, if you don't believe me go look at some reviews.
> 
> I'm assuming max power draw possible here with the GTX480 of 300w to get an 88w difference, however the article and leaked information actually put it in the 395w range.  And 212w is just the reference design, we have already seen partners release HD5870s that are pulling over 230w.
> 
> ...



If W1z is measuring the power usage at the PSU rails, I think those numbers include the PSU's inefficiency. A good psu is rated at 85-86% eff. So if we take the base power usage of 188W and add 15%, we get ~216watts used power.

On a more serious matter they're really not telling us anything here it could be *anything * between 1 and 300. People are only speculating when they think the card will be between 290 and 300.

My best bet is that the card will end up somewhere in the 250W range.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> If W1z is measuring the power usage at the PSU rails, I think those numbers include the PSU's inefficiency. A good psu is rated at 85-86% eff. So if we take the base power usage of 188W and add 15%, we get ~216watts used power.
> 
> On a more serious matter they're really not telling us anything here it could be *anything * between 1 and 300. People are only speculating when they think the card will be between 290 and 300.
> 
> My best bet is that the card will end up somewhere in the 250W range.



W1z's reviews do no include the PSU's inefficiency.  The only time the power supplies inefficiency is considered is when looking at power draw from the wall.  W1z's numbers are actual card power draw.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't even consider these cards unless I had something like Fits' MegaRig  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112192


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> coming soon: "fermi recalled due to being sued over using HDT/vapor-X technology"



coming even sooner: "fermi recalled due to causing massive power spikes in local nuclear powerplant leading to meltdown"


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 18, 2010)

dir_d said:


> I really dont think there will be a dual GPU until they can do another two revisions of fermi or until 32mn is tapped out.



Nahh ! Im sure the dual GPU version will be announced soon and out end of summer, they absolutley need to beat the 5970, and i need my new Dx11 dual GPU too !!





> That will be a GTX 460 Dual at best




Maybe you right, only asus can do the crazy shit ( mars, ares )


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 18, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> No, ATi advertises the HD5870 as having a TDP of 188w, in reality it pulls ~212w under load, if you don't believe me go look at some reviews.
> 
> I'm assuming max power draw possible here with the GTX480 of 300w to get an 88w difference, however the article and leaked information actually put it in the 395w range.  And 212w is just the reference design, we have already seen partners release HD5870s that are pulling over 230w.
> 
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> It could be, but that would serioulsy over stress the PCI-e power specs.  Maybe 305w, but I would say that would be the very maximimum, any higher and they would have put two 8-pin connectors on the card.


Do you realize that the GTX 295 rated at 289W TDP is already pulling 320Ws in that graph?
Both nVidia and ATi rate their TDP by typical use, not "power virus" draw. 

Unless the only thing you do is looking at the furry dounut the whole day, this is the graph to look for:


----------



## DeathByTray (Mar 18, 2010)

Hm.. maybe the power measurement isn't accurate. AFAIK I've seen other reviews where the 5870 was under its TDP of 188W.
Take a look at the GTX 295 for example. According to tpu it draws a max of 320W while its tdp is 289.
So, either all the TDPs are false or it has not been measured accurately.

Doh, Zubasa beat me 8(
Actually, don't Nvidia and ATI use Futuremark for their TDP?


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 18, 2010)

that heatsink with direct touch and pipes sticking out looks amazing, like a muscle car ,,reeks of power, gasoline and oil




_____________________________


----------



## Steevo (Mar 18, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> that heatsink with direct touch and pipes sticking out looks amazing, like a muscle car ,,reeks of power, gasoline and oil
> http://us4.pixagogo.com/S54Wv7ew067...1YPo_/The_fast_and_the_furious_muscle_car.jpg
> _____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1



Burning oil from overheating, 1MPG Pinto with bald tires and one brown door, merging onto the information superhighway like the Titanic into a iceberg.


You can dress up a turd all you want, but at the end of the day it's still a turd.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2010)

Fermi, now with 3 slots for more cooling power? 

I can almost hear it "With occupying 3 slots instead of the standard two, we can deliver exceptional cooling capabilities to keep the temperatures down and prolong the lifespan of the GTX480"


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Fermi, now with 3 slots for more cooling power?
> 
> I can almost hear it "With occupying 3 slots instead of the standard two, we can deliver exceptional cooling capabilities to keep the temperatures down and prolong the lifespan of the GTX480"



it's only a matter of time. Nvidia don't care about being efficient, they will just make behemoths to say they have the better card. I can't wait for one day when ATi decides 'screw it, our very top end mono gpu card can have the same die size and TDP as nvidias, now lets pack the punch and leave the rest of the lineup efficient and resource friendly'. That would be the day nvidia dies.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 18, 2010)

Aren't we all mostly missing something....

GTX480 = ~300W TDP and price of £450*
HD5870 = max 212W TDP and price of £310+
Thats about >40% increase on both counts.

(* based on Fudzilla's quoted 450 euros which will translate to 450 british quid.)

So, performance aside (because we dont know what it really is) why is everyone comparing these two cards?  They are not in the same ballpark.  It's like comparing a 2 litre engine car to a 1.4.

If this card, the cream of NV is to be classed as the best perfoming single GPU, it's performance needs to be classified towards the HD5970 end.  And for those saying Dual GTX 480, what planets do you live on? It has TREMENDOUSLY bad power issues (512 cut to 480 cores) and an NV - not custom - cooling solution straight out the blocks.

This will beat the 5870 but the margins need to be justified.  Can we not start being realistic and bring in more logistical arguments like

_yo mommas gonna kick yo ass when she sees her power bill, assuming the house hasnt been burned down._

From a working technological position, ATI have won this round.  Now if drivers were put aside many more NV folk would switch.  

And remember, before i get called an ATI fanboi, I went to red because i foresaw Fermi being delayed way back in September, going on all those rumours.  So NV _lost _my custom.


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Mar 18, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> Aren't we all mostly missing something....
> 
> GTX480 = ~300W TDP and price of £450*
> HD5870 = max 212W TDP and price of £310+
> ...



They're being compared because the hd5970 stomps all over it. Plus people like to compare the single gpu's from both parties. We all know fermi is the hd2900 of 2010, but we just want to see how much of a fail it truly is, to see if there's something to be salvaged.

Also, i bought my hd5870 in October  epic card for the past 6 months! now fermi got kicked in the head by ridiculous power consumption! I don't want an easy bake oven with built in hairdryer. I want a gaming machine where i can still hear the game over the fan!


----------



## Imsochobo (Mar 18, 2010)

bobzilla2009 said:


> it's only a matter of time. Nvidia don't care about being efficient, they will just make behemoths to say they have the better card. I can't wait for one day when ATi decides 'screw it, our very top end mono gpu card can have the same die size and TDP as nvidias, now lets pack the punch and leave the rest of the lineup efficient and resource friendly'. That would be the day nvidia dies.



Its already happening.
5970 is faster....
Nvidia fan boys are tired of waiting.
Their drivers isnt as good as they were, ati's drivers are improving at a rapid rate.
Ati is getting more acceptance by the open source community.
Ati is getting more out to the community, and developers.

Nvidia is:
Holding their prioritary standards close.
Delaying.
Showing off wood.
renaming.

With fusion comming, intel with their "igp" on die and so on, nvidia's chipset business AND low low end graphics solutions is obsolute, core 2 duo generation is dead very very soon.
Nvidia's chipset business started failing already at 6 series.

Nvidia's tegra is doing great.
Their tesla is doing great.

yeah...

I can only see intel buying nvidia when its stocks falling.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 18, 2010)

The only way a dual fermi gpu is comming is if it's two 470 chips undervolted and  underclocked


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 18, 2010)

this should cover 3sli right?


----------



## kora04 (Mar 18, 2010)

isn't that as much power as the GTX 295?
and this should be as fast as a GTX 295, so....Nvidia is justified to do so?


but really. that much power, and that much heat, and that much possible price, why is nvidia even bothering with it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Do you realize that the GTX 295 rated at 289W TDP is already pulling 320Ws in that graph?
> Both nVidia and ATi rate their TDP by typical use, not "power virus" draw.
> 
> Unless the only thing you do is looking at the furry dounut the whole day, this is the graph to look for:
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH_5830_DirectCu/images/power_peak.gif



Yep, and the HD4870x2 is pulling well over 380w, despite the 300w limit it should be adhering to.

So where does that leave us?  Where we started, knowing nothing about the actual power consumption of the GTX480.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 18, 2010)

Seems we have another 5800 on our hands.

The new and improved DUST BUSTER!!!


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this should cover 3sli right?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture0100.jpg



... maybe.


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Mar 18, 2010)

OneCool said:


> Seems we have another 5800 on our hands.
> 
> The new and improved DUST BUSTER!!!



at least the hd5870 doesn't need it at 100% (actually not even 60%) when under load :S the gtx480 looks like it'll need all that jumbo has got!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Burning oil from overheating, 1MPG Pinto with bald tires and one brown door, merging onto the information superhighway like the Titanic into a iceberg.
> 
> 
> You can dress up a turd all you want, but at the end of the day it's still a turd.



That made me really laugh... Thanks



Delta6326 said:


> this should cover 3sli right?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture0100.jpg



LOL, as long as you dont OC anything....

This will be interesting to see the real card and real specs..


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 18, 2010)

A sad day has come when an SLi/i7 rig uses more power than my fucking microwave.  :shadedshu


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 18, 2010)

OneCool said:


> Seems we have another 5800 on our hands.
> 
> The new and improved DUST BUSTER!!!


Oh here it comes again


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> A sad day has come when an SLi/i7 rig uses more power than my fucking microwave.  :shadedshu



Thing is with 3 of them and a i7 ur comp can now pop popcorn just by resting the bag on the top of ur case...


Zubasa said:


> Oh the here it comes again
> http://www.expreview.com/img/news/2010/03/08/DSC_3684.jpg


LOL, ether they put the decimal in the wrong place or that is a 10K rpm fan (I bet its really quiet )


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thing is with 3 of them and a i7 ur comp can now pop popcorn just by resting the bag on the top of ur case...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

I call Global Warming Alarm!!!!! Nvidia is killing the polar bears..

(lol, ok now il stop)


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thing is with 3 of them and a i7 ur comp can now pop popcorn just by resting the bag on the top of ur case...



I'll even be able to shove it outside in the winter and melt the snow in the -30'C weather and watch the steam rise.....I'll be the talk of the neighbourhood with my "Fermi Sauna"!


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, ether they put the decimal in the wrong place or that is a 10K rpm fan (I bet its really quiet )


You are evil 
The only other way that they can put the decimal point is to the right, and that will make it an 18.0A fan. 
I am sure we humans will not hear the fan itself anymore. The noise is most likely ultrasound 

Edit: fixed.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 18, 2010)

The way I see it is that nvidia is going for a multipurpose card.  Much like acid and mkmods have said.  If you said up fermi as a cruncher you can turn off your water heater and place the tank near the exhaust vents of the card. Voila you now have no gas bill for heating water and you get hot showers!  Is your house cold in the winter? Buy the fermi and heat your house WHILE killing people in BC2 for the cost of JUST killing people in BC2.  Awesome 

I'll stick w/ my 5850 toxic though.  I lovez it


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 18, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> You are evil
> The only other way that they can put the decimal point is to the right, and that will make it an 18.0A fan.
> I am sure we humans will not hear the fan itself anymore. The noise is most likely ultrasound
> 
> Edit: fixed.



The wave of the future.  I hope the person who has the 18Amp fans doesn't have pets or they may go insane!


----------



## 1c3d0g (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Holy shit, 296W TDP? An Radeon HD5970 has a TDP of 294W. And we know that the GTX 480 WON'T outperform the 5970. Nvidia fail?



I'm amazed that you can look into your crystal ball and foresee that the GTX480 won't outperform the 5970. Really. That's incredible. How can it be that you are so certain of this so-called "fact" while the d@mned card hasn't reached any reviewer yet? Or perhaps you have someone on the inside feeding you this interesting piece of information? Sources, as usual, are deeply appreciated. Not that you might be wrong, but many people say many things without backing them up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> No, ATi advertises the HD5870 as having a TDP of 188w, in reality it pulls ~212w under load, if you don't believe me go look at some reviews.
> 
> I'm assuming max power draw possible here with the GTX480 of 300w to get an 88w difference, however the article and leaked information actually put it in the 395w range.  And 212w is just the reference design, we have already seen partners release HD5870s that are pulling over 230w.
> 
> ...



What I find odd about that graph is the 5850 only pulling 150 while the 5870 pulls 212. I wonder if you can run a non-overclocked 5870 on one connector. Anyone wanna bet you can?



OneCool said:


> Seems we have another 5800 on our hands.
> 
> The new and improved DUST BUSTER!!!



Do you even own a 5800 series card? They are quiet as hell.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, and the HD4870x2 is pulling well over 380w, despite the 300w limit it should be adhering to.
> 
> So where does that leave us?  Where we started, knowing nothing about the actual power consumption of the GTX480.



that would be related to furmark drawing excessive power on 48x0 series cards. i get over 100W more in power draw in furmark than i do in any other GPU stress test + CPU test combined.



TheMailMan78 said:


> What I find odd about that graph is the 5850 only pulling 150 while the 5870 pulls 212. I wonder if you can run a non-overclocked 5870 on one connector. Anyone wanna bet you can?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even own a 5800 series card? They are quiet as hell.



he means geforce FX 5800 ultra


----------



## Grings (Mar 19, 2010)

It is 2003 all over again...

I wonder if there will be 3d mark optimisations* this time?








*blatant image quality reducing hacks in forceware


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 19, 2010)

The HD5870 is 188W TDP!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Use 5870 during summer, then GTX480 during winter. I dont understand why they are releasing GTX480 when summer is coming though.



you aint lyin! Last year my gtx 275 caused my window AC to condensate. 

They have to be out of their friggin minds coming out with something this power hungry and this hot.. 7-8 months after ATI.. technology is supposed to advance overtime, this looks nothing like advancement.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> that heatsink with direct touch and pipes sticking out looks amazing, like a muscle car ,,reeks of power, gasoline and oil
> http://us4.pixagogo.com/S54Wv7ew067...1YPo_/The_fast_and_the_furious_muscle_car.jpg
> _____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1



and uneconomical.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 19, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> The HD5870 is 188W TDP!


Well TDP is thermal design power, so power consumption can actually higher.
The only thing we know right now is the Fermi will be a damn hot card.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

lol ive been trying to find that video i posted about a month ago that is a joke and shows the gta 4 game being run on fermi then the computer pops and explodes into sparks and smoke.. no luck.. was funny as hell though


----------



## Aleksa (Mar 19, 2010)

*Leaked Fermi 470 and 480 specs and pricing*

Leaked Fermi 470, 480 specs and pricing: 
470 TDP 225 US$349, 
480 TDP 295 US$499. 

Single Fermi GPU 480 TDP is close to TDP of ATI dual 5870 GPU the 5970. The performance of Nvidia Fermi 470 VS ATI 5850 and 480 VS 5870 is 5% - 10% faster than ATI respectfully. 

http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-final-specs--pricing-revealed/8635.html

Competition drives innovation, performance and best value for consumers


----------



## DaJMasta (Mar 19, 2010)

tkpenalty said:


> I feel for the people in the US who have that horrid 150v power supply.



Huh?  It's 110-120v here and there's no reason to feel bad for us.  Typical household breakers are rated to 15A so so we've still got room for tri SLI 

That TDP is disgusting.  It's also running way behind schedule and with lower yields and a partially disabled flagship chip.  I'm all for healthy competition and choice, but nVidia missed it's mark this time.  I hope they can make up some lost ground with their mid and low range options.  Also what happened to the 3xx series?  They just get cut?


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 19, 2010)

DaJMasta said:


> Huh?  It's 110-120v here and there's no reason to feel bad for us.  Typical household breakers are rated to 15A so so we've still got room for tri SLI
> 
> That TDP is disgusting.  It's also running way behind schedule and with lower yields and a partially disabled flagship chip.  I'm all for healthy competition and choice, but nVidia missed it's mark this time.  I hope they can make up some lost ground with their mid and low range options.  Also what happened to the 3xx series?  They just get cut?



Their mobile DX10 chips were named the 300 series, a thread a while back said that Nvidia claimed their OEM partners pressured them into renaming Fermi into the 4xx series.


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Mar 19, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Do you realize that the GTX 295 rated at 289W TDP is already pulling 320Ws in that graph?
> Both nVidia and ATi rate their TDP by typical use, not "power virus" draw.
> 
> Unless the only thing you do is looking at the furry dounut the whole day, this is the graph to look for:
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH_5830_DirectCu/images/power_peak.gif



for some reason i can picture someone sitting there looking at the furry dounut for a whole day, and for some reason i cannot stop laughing at this thought


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

5-10% FASTER BLAH BLAH

NEED BIGGER PSU BLAH BLAH

30-40C HOTTER BLAH BLAH

$100-$200 MORE $$ BLAH BLAH

6-7 MONTHS MORE WAITING BLAH BLAH BLAH

HIGHER POWER BILL BLAH BLAHH

HOTTER CASE HOTTER BEDROOM BLAH BLAH

naysayers!!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 19, 2010)

Atom_Anti said:


> It says Fastest GPU in the world!!! Really?


If its 5%-10% faster than the 5870 like what they state, then yeah..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> If its 5%-10% faster than the 5870 like what they state, then yeah..



10% faster
50% more power
50% more heat
probably 300% more noise


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 19, 2010)

1c3d0g said:


> I'm amazed that you can look into your crystal ball and foresee that the GTX480 won't outperform the 5970. Really. That's incredible. How can it be that you are so certain of this so-called "fact" while the d@mned card hasn't reached any reviewer yet? Or perhaps you have someone on the inside feeding you this interesting piece of information? Sources, as usual, are deeply appreciated. Not that you might be wrong, but many people say many things without backing them up.



I'm not an expert in GPUs, but I know, that it's damn right impossible to beat the other companies dual-GPU card with a single-GPU card, when both use the same manufacturing process (40nm). You can be a Nvidia fanboy all you want, but let me tell you, Nvidia is good, but it can't pull magic tricks out of it's pocket. No, I don't have any proof or sources, I'm just speculating and thinking using my brain. As far as I know, that's what the forum is for; so that people can come and say their opinions, thoughts and speculations. There is free speech in TPU, and I can pretty much say what ever I want, even though it's full of crap.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 10% faster
> 50% more power
> 50% more heat
> probably 300% more noise


Very much.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> I'm not an expert in GPUs, but I know, that it's damn right impossible to beat the other companies dual-GPU card with a single-GPU card, when both use the same manufacturing process (40nm). You can be a Nvidia fanboy all you want, but let me tell you, Nvidia is good, but it can't pull magic tricks out of it's pocket. No, I don't have any proof or sources, I'm just speculating and thinking using my brain. As far as I know, that's what the forum is for; so that people can come and say their opinions, thoughts and speculations. There is free speech in TPU, and I can pretty much say what ever I want, even though it's full of crap.



actually, you can only say what you want within our guidelines


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> actually, you can only say what you want within our guidelines



Yep, but I did mean within the subject and not offensive or otherwise outside TPUs guidelines

But thanks for reminding me that there's going to be a moderator up my @ss if I post something offensive. Not that I was going to...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What I find odd about that graph is the 5850 only pulling 150 while the 5870 pulls 212. I wonder if you can run a non-overclocked 5870 on one connector. Anyone wanna bet you can?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even own a 5800 series card? They are quiet as hell.



That is a non-overclocked HD5870, the reference design actually.  The voltages required to reach the HD5870 clock speeds stable, along with all 1600 Shaders, really ups the power draw.

Quiet as hell?  I have to run the HD5870 we have at work at 100% fan speed to keep temps under 80°C, and it sounds like a damn leaf blower. 



Mussels said:


> that would be related to furmark drawing excessive power on 48x0 series cards. i get over 100W more in power draw in furmark than i do in any other GPU stress test + CPU test combined.
> 
> 
> 
> he means geforce FX 5800 ultra



I don't see what the HD48x0 series has to do with the power draw on the HD58x0 series.  Furmark does max out the load on the GPU, that is why we are looking at the Maximum power draw, it does it for every GPU, it isn't like it is unfair for ATi cards...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> That is a non-overclocked HD5870, the reference design actually.  The voltages required to reach the HD5870 clock speeds stable, along with all 1600 Shaders, really ups the power draw.
> 
> Quiet as hell?  I have to run the HD5870 we have at work at 100% fan speed to keep temps under 80°C, and it sounds like a damn leaf blower.


 I don't think it needs THAT much of a power draw to be stable and if you need to run it at 100% fan to keep it under 80c than you ether have the card WAY OC beyond its capabilities or something is wrong with the card.


----------



## Depth (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, don't worry! It's _less_ than 300W 

I'll take _1_ please.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont have a nuclear power plant in my backyard to power one of these monsters lol!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 21, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> That is a non-overclocked HD5870, the reference design actually.  The voltages required to reach the HD5870 clock speeds stable, along with all 1600 Shaders, really ups the power draw.
> 
> Quiet as hell?  I have to run the HD5870 we have at work at 100% fan speed to keep temps under 80°C, and it sounds like a damn leaf blower.
> 
> ...



It would only need that if it were in a oven. Or if you have very poor case temps.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R5870_HD_5870_Lightning/27.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/Radeon_HD_5870/33.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/Radeon_HD_5870/28.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Steevo said:


> It would only need that if it were in a oven. Or if you have very poor case temps.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R5870_HD_5870_Lightning/27.html
> ...



Did you read the rest of the review on the reference HD5870?  Particularly the fan noise part?  The only card louder was the GTX295...  Hardly "quiet as hell".

And I mis-spoke, it isn't 100% fan speed, that is even louder, it is just "leaf blower" mode as I call it.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 21, 2010)

BIOS fan edit, 5 minute fix. Temps a problem? 78C with a overclock is hardly hot by normal standards, if it is still a issue, liquid cool it.


----------



## Indra EMC (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder how much this card will cost ?

GTX 480 ? if under $400 that can beat ATI 5870 but if more than that, people will choose 5970.

GTX 470 ? maybe about 300 since it's performance match 5850


----------



## shevanel (Mar 21, 2010)

gtx 480 is supposed to be $499... factor in availibility and inflation and you'll probbaly have to pay $550+


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 21, 2010)

shevanel said:


> gtx 480 is supposed to be $499... factor in availibility and inflation and you'll probbaly have to pay $550+



No, you'll have to pay $550 because I definitely won't be.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Did you read the rest of the review on the reference HD5870?  Particularly the fan noise part?  The only card louder was the GTX295...  Hardly "quiet as hell".
> 
> And I mis-spoke, it isn't 100% fan speed, that is even louder, it is just "leaf blower" mode as I call it.



5870 is at 27.2 dbA at idle.

5870 is at 42.5 dbA at load.

Thats no where near "leaf blower" as you say. Your just making crap up now.


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 5870 is at 27.2 dbA at idle.
> 
> 5870 is at 42.5 dbA at load.
> 
> Thats no where near "leaf blower" as you say. Your just making crap up now.



 For just general load volume that's pretty loud. I'm not going to say it's really loud, but in comparison he has a point that only one card is louder.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> For just general load volume that's pretty loud. I'm not going to say it's really loud, but in comparison he has a point that only one card is louder.



considering how load some previous cards have been, for its power level on stock cooling and stock fan speeds, its actually very quiet. As has been said, turn the fan speed down in CCC and you get higher temps at quieter speeds (or, just keep it cooler with a better ventilated case/conveniently located case fan, and therefore the stock fan wont speed up as much)


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003DTKU82/?tag=tec06d-20

yay.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2010)

I just read a custom pc test of the card,and they found it drew 582watts peak.I guess that could be down to W1zzard and whomever tested at cpc using differant measurement tools.

Power consumption at idle was the highest we’ve seen from a single GPU card at 186W system power draw, 18W more than the HD 5870. At load though it entered a whole new dimension for a single GPU card sucking down a massive 382W while looping the canyon flight demo in 3DMark 06. That’s a full 106W more than the Radeon HD 5870 in the same test, 30W more than the dual GPU Radeon HD 5970 and only 6W less than the dual GPU GeForce GTX 295!

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2010/03/27/nvidia-geforce-gtx-480-1-5gb-review/12


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 2, 2010)

You also have to keep in mind the quality of the chip will greatly vary amongst cards, considering all the problems with manufacturing. Some reviewers may have gotten models with less leakage and experienced lower power usage and vice versa ...


----------

